# Error Installing Xorg-Minimal on Vmware (SS Added)



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello all, this is my first post so I want to thank you all for in future help. I am already Gentoo user for years, now I intend to discover FreeBSD.

I am getting the following error when I try to install x11/xorg-minimal. Can anybody help me please?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2013)

The real error happens long before that. Error 1 is just a generic error that doesn't tell us anything.


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2013)

I am adding one screen before that. It always keeps saying 
	
	



```
Connection reset by peer.
```


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 19, 2013)

Screenshot


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 19, 2013)

Note that is unfetchable because a newer version of the software has been released. Please update your ports collection.

Read carefully 25.3. Portsnap: a Ports Collection Update Tool.


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. i*I* read the document and updated portsnap but i*I* ended up again _with the_ same error for _a_ different package.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 19, 2013)

Please, add to reduce the attempts needed to download a file in /etc/make.conf:

```
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes
```
And try again. 

If fails, you can try fetch(1)() it manually as follows:

```
[CMD]# cd /usr/ports/disfiles && fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/MesaLib-7.6.1.tar.bz2[/CMD]
MesaLib-7.6.1.tar.bz2                         100% of 4772 kB  273 kBps 00m00s
```


----------



## jozze (Jun 20, 2013)

It seems that your problem is loss of/slow Internet connection, so your packages get just timed out. Did you experience Internet problems on your Gentoo box as well?


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 20, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Please, add to reduce the attempts needed to download a file in /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes
> ...



The first way did not work but second way worked fine. So should I do this every time I get this error?


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 20, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> It seems that your problem is loss of/slow Internet connection, so your packages get just timed out. Did you experience Internet problems on your Gentoo box as well?



*N*ot even once*.*


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 20, 2013)

jerichoo said:
			
		

> So should I do this every time I get this error?



Yes, as section 5.6.3. Installing Ports asserts:


> Using the Ports Collection assumes a working Internet connection. Otherwise, manually obtain and place a copy of the distfile into /usr/ports/distfiles.



IMO it's very clear 

Also you can add those environment variables for fetch(1)(). For example, if you use csh(1)() add to your .cshrc file:

```
setenv HTTP_TIMEOUT 30 
setenv FTP_TIMEOUT 30
```


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, my wireless card doesn't work as well under FreeBSD as it does under Linux or Windows (at least on boot time), so I have to turn it off, and do it again. Before you fetch and assume you have a working Internet connection, try `# ping google.con`. That's what I usually do.

FreeBSD supports limited hardware in favor of performance. Maybe you should check which cards have the best support to avoid such problems.


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok*a*y. Thank *y*ou*,* I will do it.


----------

